# Shameless - Season 5 (Bianca and Lip's financial debt crisis)



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 29, 2017)

I tend to rewatch Shameless a lot and there are some things that just don't make much sense, yeah, I know it's a show but it covered a lot of realistic aspects of life.

Like for example, borrowing money from a bank(s) and not paying them back. Bianca did that, she used her credit card to pay for a wine bottle worth $10 grand and went with the "I won't be alive to pay them back" the problem with this is quite obvious, her family members would end up paying the bank for a loan she took regardless she died.

Now to Lip, Lip used about five credit cards and took $1000 cash advances which I'm honestly not sure you can take that much in just one day, not to mention the fees for taking a cash advance and that since he didn't pay back his credit score is completely fucked.

Yeah, yeah, I know I'm overlooking a show's flaws but I just wanted to point this out. Wish the IMDb boards of Shameless and other series/movies were still active because it was a good way of fans discussing shows.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 29, 2017)

"her family members would end up paying the bank for a loan she took regardless she died."
Generally your debts die with you, unless the other people acted as a guarantor or the loan was secured against a family home (and not fraudulently or anything). The loan givers would have scope to claim against the estate of the loan taker, but if everybody is as broke as that show usually has it then it is not like anything would be there.
If people ever end up paying debts of a dead person then it is because they don't know what they are doing, because they are also responsible in the loan contract, or because the dead person maybe had something of value and the estate would be forced to sell it to cover any debts before any beneficiaries of the estate get a look in.

On the credit cards thing I can see it happening with American ones, especially some of the more predatory companies.

On IMDB forums then they were a complete hole, amusing enough see the idiocy on though. That said I believe I said as such in the thread on their closing.


----------

